# New Guy with New HT Setup



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been browsing around for a good gallery of pics and this looks like the place. You guys have a great selection of pictures and ideas. 

I'm in the process of turning in a downstairs living room (i have a house with a reverse floorplan, entrance and living/kitchen/dining is upstairs and the bedrooms are downstairs). It's an odd floor plan but I thought I'd post some of the pictures that I've been taking during the build. I've still got a lot of items to take care of and I thought I would ask your advise on some of the things I'm planning.

Some things to consider about this room, it's cinder block with wood paneling. I did consider taking the wood down except for the reflections that would have caused from the block. So it's getting painted a nice dark gray (in process). The room is fairly narrow, but is pretty deep (24' i think, i'll take measurements tomorrow). 

I've been debating what to do with the ceiling. I am thinking once i get the walls painted and they look good, then I'll decide whether or not to paint the ceiling. 

Also something that I would like to do is move the center speaker above the screen, i'm thinking of making a platform to hang from the ceiling and put the speaker on (as you can tell, the wall behind the projector is a rock wall and not really suited for installing shelves or anything on). Then taking some acustically transparent fabric and running it across the top of the screen covering the center speaker. I was also thinking about doing the same for the two front speakers, moving them up center with the screen (however still visible).

anyways, i'm open to suggestions and i'll post more information. i'd really love some help and ideas on how to make this a great HT.


































Edit: Opps, newbie mistake, can a mod please move this to the Home Theater Design and Construction forum? I'm sorry... Thanks!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

lasswellt said:


> I've been debating what to do with the ceiling. I am thinking once i get the walls painted and they look good, then I'll decide whether or not to paint the ceiling.


I think if you painted the ceiling and beams black, it could look quite nice..particularly with the grey walls..



> Also something that I would like to do is move the center speaker above the screen, i'm thinking of making a platform to hang from the ceiling and put the speaker on (as you can tell, the wall behind the projector is a rock wall and not really suited for installing shelves or anything on). Then taking some acustically transparent fabric and running it across the top of the screen covering the center speaker. I was also thinking about doing the same for the two front speakers, moving them up center with the screen (however still visible).


If you elevate your L&R speakers up towards the centre of the screen, then having your centre speaker above the screen will be fine..
Otherwise if you leave them on the floor, then I would mount the centre speaker below the screen..

The other thing of course would be to make a false screen wall and mount your speakers behind it..


----------



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

> I think if you painted the ceiling and beams black, it could look quite nice..particularly with the grey walls..


I do agree with you. I think I'm heading that way.



> The other thing of course would be to make a false screen wall and mount your speakers behind it..


i was thinking about doing that, however i don't really want to cover the rock wall behind the screen. i think it gives a nice atmosphere to the room.


hopefully i'll get the room finished painted this weekend, i'm getting eager to use the room again and i've got some new cable to run as well. hook up the middle speakers for the 7.1.


----------



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

one wall down, still need to finish painting the other wall and put up the new sconces. :yay:


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I really like the lights, awesome job.

through my time installing home theaters the main thing that sticks out in my mind is to plan out and think it all through. it looks like you have a bunch of the stuff already setup and done, but having a clear vision and definition of what you want throughout the process is most helpful. 

One thing i do notice is that the walls are wood, one is rock, floor is wood, ceiling is wood. how is it for echos in there? maybe some room treatments are in order?


----------



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

ccdoggy said:


> I really like the lights, awesome job.
> 
> through my time installing home theaters the main thing that sticks out in my mind is to plan out and think it all through. it looks like you have a bunch of the stuff already setup and done, but having a clear vision and definition of what you want throughout the process is most helpful.
> 
> One thing i do notice is that the walls are wood, one is rock, floor is wood, ceiling is wood. how is it for echos in there? maybe some room treatments are in order?


i agree with you on all the wood and reflective surfaces. surprisingly it wasn't too bad when i had everything setup before i decided to start painting and changing the room around. I'm also planning to carpet the room instead of having the hardwood. This should help too. 

under the wood paneling is cinder block, i was originally thinking of removing it, but then decided to leave the wood up due to the reflections (better than cinder block, hah)

i've been a little tied up with work, but i should have the walls finished and the other three sconces up this weekend. (hopefully)


----------



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

some new images, finished painting the walls, added 6 sconces (got to order some switches from smarthome to finish up the automation for the lights). next up run the new hdmi cable to the projector, run the middle speakers, hang the front speakers, hang front curtain to hide screen mechanics. then to see about wall treatments for acoustics.

:yay2:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's coming together nicely..:T

What's causing the blue haze on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## lasswellt (Jul 14, 2009)

Prof. said:


> It's coming together nicely..:T
> 
> What's causing the blue haze on the bottom of the screen?



you mean the blue at the bottom left? That's my dust pan sitting on top of the ladder. forgot to move it before i took the pics


----------

